# Any info on these canister filter brands???



## Hunter0025 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm always looking for more filtration for my tank, or just better I guess. I saw some brands on e-bay that look and have the same concept as the bigger names ( eheim, fluval ect.) Has anyone heard of, or have used some brands like: Haoos, Jebao, or Sunsun?? They are offering them for pretty low prices, and I'm a believer of you get what you pay for, but at the same time I'm not one to pass up a deal!! Any info would be appreciated by me and my fish!!


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

Those brands, at least the ones I recognize are chinese knockoffs. I have no experience with them. With things like filters, that could flood your house if they fail, you might be better off sticking with a reputable brand...


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Read this post. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=186222


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

The problem with the knock-off brands is you DON'T get what you pay for, if you do decide to risk it be sure to keep the following items handy.

Glue to repair cracked and damaged parts
Silicone To repair leaking seals and joints
mop and bucket fro when the glue and silicone fails

Sorry to be cheeky, but 9 times out of ten those products will show up broken when they arrive, they are poorly built, poorly packed and poorly shipped..

By a brand you trust from a LFS or online source you trust. Spend now and save later


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> The problem with the knock-off brands is you DON'T get what you pay for,


its the other way around grey ..you can get the jebo on ebay for 100$ or less when eheim is 200 or more ( jebo is eheim wanna be ) so with 100$ you will get the canister that leak and broke easy ..spend a lil more cash but its last you longer .notting cheap in this hobby...you will get what you pay for


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

It's kinda like Harbor Freight tools: Take designs for high quality products (designed to be made with high quality materials).... but then make those products with low quality materials, and you're just asking for trouble... especially with canisters, when a leak will siphon your tank all over the floor.

-Ryan


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

cichlids _killer said:


> Grey Legion said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the knock-off brands is you DON'T get what you pay for,
> ...


Nope, I stand correct.

You spend your money on what you hope is a filter, what you get is a problem..so you see you DON't get what you pay for.. :thumb:

I will agree Eheim is a great product and well worth any extra cost.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> cichlids _killer said:
> 
> 
> > Grey Legion said:
> ...


i see your point now .. :thumb:


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

this's just me ...if you willing to spend 100$ on some B/S made in china filter then why dont you get the fluval 404 ( discontinue product) almost the same with the 405, thats about the same price on ebay , do what you please but that just my 2cents


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been working with a Jebo Canister for about a year now on my 60gallon! The way I see it, the Jebo does not work so well. It couldn't even suck up little tiny waste! I have recently changed it with a C-360 which works really well. My Jebo is on my 20gallon Long now and it seems to be working really well on it. A filter that is rated for a 60gallon or higher on a 20gallon tank. Well now that got to tell you something. I haven't got any leaks with it so I cant comment on that section.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

my top 5 brand names for canister are 1.eheim 2.marineland 3.rena filstar 4.fluval 5.via aqua
the rest is not worth mentioning.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Stick with Eheim.

I have 3 Eheim canister filters and for my fishroom plan on aquiring several more to supplement the central wet-dry filter I plan on installing with them as well.

Parts are readily available if there's a problem. They're very quiet, easily to maintain (if you have the Pro II and Pro III models), and last a very, very long time (20 years +).

They're worth every penny and in my opinion a far more economical purchase in the long run versus a power filter which constantly requires you to purchase filter cartridge replacements.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The best alternative to an Eheim filter is a used Eheim filter! They are built to last and usually still have many years of good service in them when newcomers who don't stick with the hobby sell them on eBay or Craigslist. I've bought all my current Eheims used, and couldn't be happier!

Frank


----------



## Hunter0025 (Nov 9, 2008)

What everyone is saying is pretty much what I was thinking....and like I said, you get what you pay for.....I'm gonna keep looking for deals on well known name brands. I know *** seen pretty good deals on e-bay, and there are always craigslist used filters....just wasnt sure about used or not, but some people in here said they arent bad. I appreciate all the feedback!! =D>


----------

